# benniworth railway tunnel



## urban phantom (Jun 24, 2011)

hi all i did this one with my wife (queenie) and are exploring dog it was the worst weather for it but it takes more than a bit of rain to stop us . I dont really no mutch about railway history i tried to find some old pictures but no chance so im sorry to say i stole some history (sorry again)
anyway i wont go on so here all ive got
The Benniworth Tunnel (also known as the High Street Tunnel) in the county of Lincolnshire was built in 1875 and eventually closed in 1958. It served the Louth and Lincoln Line and is located some 7.5 miles from Louth.
When High Street (aka South Willingham) Tunnel was planned, its length was 255 yards and there were no refuges. The latter was an oversight on the part of a designer which was later rectified with three refuges being cut. The length more than doubled to 557 yards.
The tunnel's construction was difficult and its opening delayed. A goods train first passed through it in September 1875 - three years after work had started. Passenger services began more than a year later when the full 21-mile line was completed.
Landslips were common around South Willingham. In 1939, a major one blocked several yards of line close to the tunnel's eastern entrance. Calamity was averted thanks to an eagle-eyed passer-by who rang the local signalbox to get trains stopped.
Armaments were transported along the line during the Second World War. One important bombing raid on Germany had to be cancelled because the engine bringing the armaments was too big to fit through the bore. It should have been changed at Lincoln.
Passengers services were withdrawn in 1951 but goods continued to be carried until 1st December 1958.
Today the tunnel is a bat hibernaculum and the site is designated as an SSSI.

now for some pictures




urbex benniworth tunnel 024 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex benniworth tunnel 020 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex benniworth tunnel 019 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex benniworth tunnel 017 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex benniworth tunnel 016 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex benniworth tunnel 015 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex benniworth tunnel 012 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex benniworth tunnel 007 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex benniworth tunnel 006 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex benniworth tunnel 005 by urban phantom, on Flickr





urbex benniworth tunnel 002 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex benniworth tunnel 001 by urban phantom, on Flickr

Thanks for looking all comments welcome


----------



## smileysal (Jun 25, 2011)

Love the shape of this tunnel, and enjoyed the write up.  Love anything railway related. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## urban phantom (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for that it was the worst weather and we had to walk long way in long weeds and nettles but it was worth it to one the oldest tunnels it was nice to see it hadnt been vandalised


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 25, 2011)

Nice one Urban, I have walked this too and it's a top tunnel mate, did you not try any lightpainting down there. It's just a pity about the big one further down the line.


----------



## urban phantom (Jun 25, 2011)

My camera skills are not that good im only useing a basic point and shoot i hope to get a better one soon. the big tunnel is still blocked off in the middle for bats but i think you can still get in one end hope to do that soon


----------



## urban phantom (Jun 25, 2011)

I forgot to say thanks for the comment black shuck and i look at your post of benniworth tunnel top stuff mate


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 25, 2011)

urban phantom said:


> I forgot to say thanks for the comment black shuck and i look at your post of benniworth tunnel top stuff mate


 Ah I see phantom, The big one is the dogs.. if ya know what I mean.


----------



## Goldie87 (Jun 25, 2011)

Nice looking tunnel and good write up. Not one of the oldest as far as railway tunnels go though


----------



## manof2worlds (Jun 25, 2011)

Nice report and pics. I visited this with Black Shuck last year - great little tunnel.


----------



## urban phantom (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks lads it was something totaly different for me and something i no little about but a nice day out


----------

